# **363whp/340wtq KA24 240sx**



## crispeed (Apr 11, 2009)

I had the pleasure of tuning a customer's turbocharged KA24 powered 240sx.
Power was made at 17psi on 92octane.
Some mods.....

Built shortblock with custom rods & pistons.
Stock head, cams, intake manifold & TB etc.
GT30 turbo.
TiAl WG & BOV.
Custom IC
GT30 turbo
720cc Blitz injectors.
Stock Ignition.
AEM Wideband.
AEM Tru Boost.
AEM ECU.


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

holycows! Impressive figures !


----------



## 1slow240 (Aug 26, 2009)

crispeed where are you from??


----------

